# Placement of Blakemore Tube



## ktress (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello, One of my General Surgeons, used a Blakemore tube for drainage of an infected lymphocele,left axilla. I am having an issue trying to figure out what CPT to use. I know what this Tube is generaly used for and i am concerned that with the diagnosis, insurance is going to have an issue with it. Right or Wrong? And any suggestions on a CPT code?

Thank you, Katie


----------



## ktress (Sep 13, 2012)

*One more try*

Hello all, I am going to try this one more time, I will give a descrition of the surgery for this patient who had an infected lymphocele.
The Patient had a small opening from the drainage of the above mentioned area ''left axilla''. the skin was injected with wylocaine 1% with epinephrine combined with marcaine0.25 with epinephrine and 1 amp of nuet. Alarge blakemore tube was sized and jplaced through the defect into the axillary area, and then was secured to skin with interrupted sutures of 2-0 nylon material and connected into the vacum pump. There was some serosanguineous purulent material coming out. The patient will recieve antibiotic and pain management. 
Can anyone give me an idea of what CPT code would be relevent to this procedure? Thank you!


----------



## bethh05 (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you looked at 97605 and 97606?


----------

